# Bootcamp / Windows XP for Dummies



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

The title is a question !
I'm the dummy ! and I need help ???

I give !

Me, the Mac enthusiast who doesn’t even consider the PC world, is just about to stick my feet ( yep both ) side ways in my mouth, and take a leap of faith.

Let me specify, the Mac Bootcamp leap of Faith.  lol

Until now, I have done pretty much everything to avoid the PC / Windows world, but with the introduction of Bootcamp, I see the light ! and would like to set up my G4 with Bootcamp / Windows XP.

Until now, I have worked on PC’s ( when I had to ), but have absolutely no idea on how to install the OS System, let alone trouble shoot it, so I though of starting this thread in all hopes, that you Windows people can help me and others make this little install and transition possible, I want to get into the game of Windows XP, and simplify it’s Wind worlds / hick ups.

First Dummy Questions :

- Do I use a regular OS Windows XP CD to install ???
- Where does one get the Windows OS ( Previously owned ) software from ( show me the way ) ???
_ Where does one get other ( Previously owned ) Software ???
- Does it install the same way my Mac OS does ???
- How about installing a software ???
- Any other info I should know about before I dive into this little venture ???
- Any and all Bootcamp input would be nice ???

Dummy Note : Please keep in mind that I am Windows illiterate, I know how to start an application, work with it, then turn it off, besides those simple tasks, I could not even tell you how to save a file, or where to get the application from if it's not in the bottom tool bar, I’m a Dummy.

As this thread progresses, post your questions, and build this little data base to support the Mac users, Bootcamp it out. :clap: 

By the way, it wouldn't have been a Dummy thread if I had read the Apple thing would it ???, so spell it out as if you where explaining to a dummy.

Regards,
Denis

PS : Since nothing is broken, I wasn't sure if I should have posted this in the " Mac Help & Troubleshooting " ???


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

Bootcamp only works with intel macs

That's the key to run Win XP


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

^Exactly..plain and simple..Windows only runs on Intel / AMD platforms, not PowerPC.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

OK, before someone points the way, I might as well be not so dummy, and start it off.
The first thing would be to read the following thread on Apple site, about Bootcamp.
http://www.apple.com/ca/macosx/bootcamp/


----------



## woodyj (Jul 12, 2004)

To run WinXP on a PowerPC, you need to use an emulator, such as VirtualPC. If and when you try installing WinXP on anything, remember - if in doubt, choose the default. Questions put to you while installing will always have one of the options highlighted by default.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I hate to throw a serious wrench into your plans, but you need an Intel based Mac to use Boot Camp. It will not install or run on anything else, since the reason Boot Camp can work is because of the Intel Processor. Windows will not install, in any form natively, onto a RISC processor like the G4 or G5.

For BootCamp, the things you will need are:

• An Intel-based Mac (Currently either an Intel iMac, Intel Mac-mini, or MacBook Pro) running the latest OS version (10.4.6)
•*The latest Firmware update for that specific Mac. (downloadable for free from Apple's site)
• A copy of Boot Camp (downloadable for free from Apple's site)
• 2 blank CDs (One for the creation of the Firmware Restore Disk (in case of a problem) and one for the Mac-centric Drivers for XP that Boot Camp will create for you.
• A copy of Windows XP Service Pack 2 (no other earlier version will work) and of course a Product Key for said copy of Windows. Questionable legality on getting said key aside, you are supposed to go out and buy a copy. As well, it has to be the full version, not an upgrade CD.
• Wired keyboard and mouse (wireless may temporarily stop working in XP until the above mentioned CD of Drivers is installed in the latter part of the process).
• A few hours of time (Windows takes a while to install).

You will then start off by installing the latest Firmware update for you Intel Mac. Most were at version 1.0.0 when I did it, but I hear there is a new firmware version just released for most if not all Intel Macs.

Next, download and install Boot Camp.

Then, run the Boot Camp application, which should now be located in your Utilities folder. The Boot Camp Software will prompt you to create a Firmware Restore CD as well as a Drivers CD for Windows XP SP2. This CD is to add the needed Windows drivers into Windows XP for your Mac-centric hardware components.

BootCamp will next ask you to partition the hard drive. This is done (for the first time on a Mac that I've seen at least) in a non-destructive way. Meaning? It doesn't format the drive and then split it into two parts. It dynamically creates a second partition for you. A point to keep in mind is that a partition higher than 32GB must be done in NTSF format. Under 32GB and you will be able to FAT32 or NTSF. I never had that option, despite using 30GB as my partition, so I can't claim validity for that.

I should quickly note that you should be using a wired keyboard & mouse by this point. Wireless or Bluetooth keyboards may not function until after everything is set up (and Bluetooth may require drivers to be downloaded from elsehere to function.

Booot Camp will then prompt you to insert the Windows XP SP2 CD and reboot. At this point, your Mac will reboot and bring up the standard Windows XP installer windows. Click through and don't forget the valid (*coughs loudly at his own Mac*) Product Key.

Once Windows XP SP has installed, it will prompt you to restart (sometimes a few times, as Windows is fond of doing) and finally, Windows XP will be installed.

Now it's time for the Driver CD that Boot Camp created for you. Insert the disk and it should auto-run. Click through the steps and it will install the Mac-centric software driver components. At this point, wireless devices should begin to work again. However, the built-in iSight will not.

Windows will prompt for yet another restart, but once that has been done. Voila! Windows XP SP2 on a Mac.

I have some details set up here... Intel iMac and Windows XP?!?

I am currently testing some high-end games and am posting my results.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wireless keyboards will work during the installation of Windows XP, you just don't get the fancy buttons like "HomePage" and "Media"


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

After installing Windows XP via Boot Camp, how can I create partition on Mac side of the drive?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You specify the partition when you install Boot Camp.

The mac already hass mac OS on it.

The boot Camp installer partitions the drive as per your specifications, preserving Mac OS X in the process.

The instructions with Boot Camp are fairly easy.

_you do NOT erase the mac install and put Windows on the drive._

Just follow Boot Camp's instructions.


----------



## let down (May 17, 2005)

i have another question.. 

bootcamp or parallel? which is simpler, easier, works better? i am pc user, completely new to apple.

thanks


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

let down said:


> i have another question..
> 
> bootcamp or parallel? which is simpler, easier, works better? i am pc user, completely new to apple.
> 
> thanks



It depends on what you want to do. If you want to run business programs etc. (probably even Windows media programs -- although you'll have the best stuff for that "on" your Mac), use Parallels. With Parallels, you'll be able to switch between your one or two needed Windows programs while also using any available Mac OS application. Cut, paste, it's all there, simultaneously.

If, OTOH, you want to play PC games? Then boot right into Windows via Boot Camp. Boot Camp gives you real, native Windows running exclusively, whereas Parallels imparts a slight performance hit... although NOTHING like VirtualPC, which was the only Windows functionality game in town for PowerPC Mac users).


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh, you can also install BOTH Parallels and Boot Camp, but they will each need their own Windows OS and program installations. Your Boot Camp partition can JUST have your games, and you can install JUST have your business apps in Parallels.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Does it matter if its XP Pro or Home? Will either work?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Dunno. Check the respective company's websites for that one.


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, after installing XP, I ended up with two partitions, one is for mac, the other is for XP. I wanted to split the mac partition into two, so that I can store my personal files on another partition other than the Mac OS X system.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'd be interested in using XP for a handful of PC-only games, but I'd rather not pollute my HD with 15 gigs of Windoze 'goodness'. I don't suppose one can install XP on an external drive and boot from it? 

M


----------

